# Inducer motor gasket



## NeedSomeAdvice (Dec 3, 2010)

I had a new inducer motor installed on my furnace a few months back.  I am now getting a burning smell when the furnace runs.  I was told that it could possibly be the silicone that was used to seal the gasket.  Could this be correct and if so will the buring smell go away?


----------



## havasu (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't think many HVAC professionals on the Internet will touch this answer with a ten foot pole. I'd recommend you have a professional open up the furnace and tell you directly if there is a problem or not. Yes, some motors do have a protective coating which smells funny for a few moments, but if it has been a few months, something's wrong. Shut it down until it is inspected for safety!


----------



## kok328 (Dec 4, 2010)

I guess I wouldn't be able to comment on this as I do not use silicon to seal the gasket.
If the two mating surfaces are clean, no silicon is required/recommended.
If the two mating surfaces are not clean then clean them.
If silicon was used, I hope it was a hi-temp silicon used in the automotive repair trade.


----------

